# How is the SE-R in the winter?



## getek20 (Feb 17, 2005)

Hello. This is my first post on this board. I currently own a '00 Subaru Impreza 2.5 RS. I'm thinking of trading it in for an '04 Sentra SE-R (I love my Impreza but I'm getting bored of it). I'm a torque junkey and the SE-R is supposed to have even more usable torque than the Impreza. Anyhoo, back to topic...
How does the SE-R drive in the winter? Do good snow tires help? I've heard SE-R's are pretty crappy in the snow, but I just wanted to verify this from those who would know. I live in Central New York State and the weather can get pretty bad here at times. Snow and ice are common. My Impreza is great in the snow, especially with the AWD and my Nokia Hakkapeliittas. I look forward to your responses. Thanks.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Well, the impreza will definitely handle better than the fwd SE-R.

snow tires defniitely help.........central NY? Like, Syracuse area? 

I think you might be happier sticking with the impreza, especially in winter, and if you like to mod, those things have such a good aftermarket!


----------



## getek20 (Feb 17, 2005)

chimmike said:


> Well, the impreza will definitely handle better than the fwd SE-R.
> 
> snow tires defniitely help.........central NY? Like, Syracuse area?
> 
> I think you might be happier sticking with the impreza, especially in winter, and if you like to mod, those things have such a good aftermarket!


I'm from Rome, NY (about 45 mins away from Syracuse). Subaru aftermarket parts are very expensive (at least for the N/A 2.5L engine) and the gains I've gotten weren't as good as expected. Ever since I had a turbo installation go horribly wrong I've encountered problem after problem with my car. I think it's time to per her down soon


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Are you looking at the SE-R auto or the SE-R Spec V 6 speed?

The 6 speeds have 17s with max performance summer tyres. If you get one, plan on having a set of winter wheels or taking the buss. Also, keep in mind that the Brembo option will not accomidate most other 17 inch rims and nothing lower. IMO they are not worth the money or hassel.  My SE-R does horrible in the snow, mind you I am running W rated tyres and pretty well modified. If you do modify them, they only hate the snow worse. The SE-R is in all honestly a wheel peeling car because of its torque. They can do great in snow, but it will take a set of Nokian Hakkapeliitta 2's which are studdable. They are the ULTIMATE snow tyre...the Blizzaks aint got crap on the Nokians. If you are willing to buy a set of 15s and throw some snow tyres on, then as far as snow performance you should be set.

And as far as torque, youll have lots of fun


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

getek20 said:


> I'm from Rome, NY (about 45 mins away from Syracuse). Subaru aftermarket parts are very expensive (at least for the N/A 2.5L engine) and the gains I've gotten weren't as good as expected. Ever since I had a turbo installation go horribly wrong I've encountered problem after problem with my car. I think it's time to per her down soon



well, n/a mods won't feel as big as expected because you have 4 wheels draining the power heh.

I can understand how it feels to get screwed over by a shop, or have someone do shoddy work.

Don't let it get you down. I'd say boost it again  it'll save you money vs buying a new car.


----------



## getek20 (Feb 17, 2005)

NickZac said:


> Are you looking at the SE-R auto or the SE-R Spec V 6 speed?


I'm looking at the SE-R auto. I do a lot of stop and go driving and I'm not a fan of driving stick.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

getek20 said:


> I'm looking at the SE-R auto. I do a lot of stop and go driving and I'm not a fan of driving stick.


That's what I have, only I have an 02. They come stock with all season radials. Mind you, they arent the best but they do a lot better than a summer tyre.


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

My 03 handles like butt in the snow. I couldn't climb a hill with a 30 Degree slope when there was snow on it.


----------



## wayn0ka (Jul 9, 2004)

Besides all that, my Spec is starting to really annoy me. I live in the South, where we never get snow, and it never really gets cold. I should know, I'm from the east coast of Canada. I've had problems with my car with just a little bit of cold weather. Stupid things like the windows won't go all the way down when it's cold... the stupid transmission won't move an inch without me breaking my wrist to get it into first... won't start on first crank... oh, and the one time we did get snow this year, I couldn't move it for five days, although my wife's Mini on 17's did just fine. If i ever move back to Canada, I'm getting rid of this car first.

Summertime? I love it! Come on April!


----------



## SR20dee (May 1, 2002)

Mike is the worst Nissan enthusiast EVER 

sorry had to be said 

Snow tires murder all in the winter.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

SR20dee said:


> Mike is the worst Nissan enthusiast EVER
> 
> sorry had to be said
> 
> Snow tires murder all in the winter.



Bah, you tell me you'd actually prefer a fwd car over an AWD car in the winter? You=teh nutz.

gimme an impreza shod with snow tires 'n I'll show you a car that can climb steeper snow covered hills than your fwd snow tire shod snetra 

besides, if I ever move up north, my lil beast won't be driving in the snow. I'll put her in hibernation for the season, except for the occasional parking lot sliding jaunt.


----------



## Lazarus_023 (Jun 3, 2003)

eh. my '03 spec did ok with the stock tires in winter. it handled ok, and stopped decent (don't be an idiot, apply winter driving rules/techniques). the only problem was accellerating. BLECH. took FOREVER to get going. and forget about driving up hills...


----------



## SR20dee (May 1, 2002)

chimmike said:


> besides, if I ever move up north, my lil beast won't be driving in the snow. I'll put her in hibernation for the season, except for the occasional parking lot sliding jaunt.



WUS  :loser: 

Impreza's are mostly front wheel'd while they have an easier time getting traction to go they HANDLE no better than a Sentra with snow tires.. present company (you) excluded becuase of the turbo


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

bahaha, yeah, my car isn't exactly pleasant to drive in the rain unless you're cunning with the throttle heh.


----------



## bluesentra (Jan 22, 2005)

I live in Wyoming my car get around like shit up here and at the elevation I even lose hp and to and my car brakes loose all the time. I'm going to have to drive ten hours home to get my truck so I can get back and forth to school. I also found out that my car gets around great right after it quits snowing it's only after it has been driven on alot when my car handles like shit and I have the new fuzzion zr1 tires for my car. so there not winter tires at all.


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

bluesentra said:


> I live in Wyoming my car get around like shit up here and at the elevation I even lose hp and to and my car brakes loose all the time. I'm going to have to drive ten hours home to get my truck so I can get back and forth to school. I also found out that my car gets around great right after it quits snowing it's only after it has been driven on alot when my car handles like shit and I have the new fuzzion zr1 tires for my car. so there not winter tires at all.



Is it me or was it REALLY HARD to read this?!?!?!


----------



## droppinbottom (Jun 30, 2003)

just took the spec up on the mountain for the first time today. im still running the stock conti tires and i did fine. the roads were plowed and sanded but there was still snow and ice on the roads. the only time i broke it loose was when i tested it going up the road to the lodge in 3rd. all i had to do was keep the rpm's low and it did just fine. i was really surprised how well it did.


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

*Spec V A OK with snows up north.*

My 2004 is just fine here in Edmonton. It has been a mild winter but we have had some cold spells. My car always starts easy, I get my heat within a couple of minutes and everything works. It's also good in the snow partly because I only use snow tires not no-season tires (I have yet to encounter a day that is all season). 
Traction is like any other FWD but breaking is incredible, especially with the 4 channel ABS. Edmonton is a very dry place so I can't vouch for any humidity issues but this car has been great where I'm at.


----------



## matt123 (Dec 2, 2004)

Just a comment to ther person that said it was difficult to put the car in 1st when it's cold.

This is true of nearly ALL standard shift cars. On cold starts, the tranny fluid is very viscous. Plus, the synchros may not be lined up.

DON'T FORCE IT!

Put the car into 3rd and slip the clutch just a bit the spin the synchros, then try 1st. If you have trouble with Reverse, put it into 1st and slip the clutch. This should help.


----------



## anush_avan (Feb 16, 2005)

getek20, greeting from cold buffalo.


----------



## Pbates (Jul 28, 2004)

I bought Kuhmo ASX for my Spec V and I get around just fine in the winter. It does take some gas-peddle restraint but once you get it moving its great. However the LSD on the SpecV does help but all that torque is not your friend in slippery conditions. I'm afraid that if you compare the AWD Imprezza to a FWD car you will be dissapointed. I still believe good tires make a difference.

I say go for it anyway.

Pete


----------



## SR20dee (May 1, 2002)

Pbates said:


> I bought Kuhmo ASX for my Spec V and I get around just fine in the winter. It does take some gas-peddle restraint but once you get it moving its great. However the LSD on the SpecV does help but all that torque is not your friend in slippery conditions. I'm afraid that if you compare the AWD Imprezza to a FWD car you will be dissapointed. I still believe good tires make a difference.
> 
> I say go for it anyway.
> 
> Pete



Why not? tires are an awesome equalizer.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Winter tyres vs. all season radials are no comparison. Once you get into heavy duty winter tyres (possibly even studded), then a fwd car will do as well, if not better, than an awd with just radials.


----------



## Chillboy (Oct 8, 2003)

NickZac said:


> Winter tyres vs. all season radials are no comparison. Once you get into heavy duty winter tyres (possibly even studded), then a fwd car will do as well, if not better, than an awd with just radials.


I drive a SpecV turbo and did some pre-turbo foul weather in it and I drive a 92 Talon AWD daily for now and can vouch first hand that this statement is false. Especially when you're regaining traction the awd is "point and shoot". The awd with radials will own it.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Chillboy said:


> I drive a SpecV turbo and did some pre-turbo foul weather in it and I drive a 92 Talon AWD daily for now and can vouch first hand that this statement is false. Especially when you're regaining traction the awd is "point and shoot". The awd with radials will own it.


I am pretty sure a studded Nokian would beat an avearge radial, especially in ice.


----------

